# I'm new here and definitely an ameteur in the bizz!



## krkmitch (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello, I just have a few questions that I was wondering and hoping that someone out there may be able to answer them for me!

First of all, I am in the process of purchasing a "studio kit" off ebay which will include muslin, a stand to hold it, an umbrella light, etc. 
Oh - I have a Nikon D3000 and have had it for over a year now.

I am purchasing this "kit" with the intentions of being able to do some "studio shots," ie of people with a black background using natural light coming in from my living room window.
I have taken pictures for a lot of friends and have never requested to be paid by them and until now, have only done so outdoors. However, I would like to start earning an income since I'm doing it anyway!

I'm wondering how the backdrop looks like it's not even there when the photo is all edited and ready to be viewed. 
I am just assuming that when I take the pictures, you're still going to be able to tell that it was a person standing in front of a black back drop but I don't want this... if you know what I mean? It's hard to explain but once I get what I'm getting, I will be able to post pictures to demonstrate if you're unsure of what I'm describing!

I'm also wondering if there are any easy tutorials on using Photoshop as I have Photoshop and have, until now, used Picnik.. LOL. However, I know that if I plan on being looked at as a semi-professional, I am going to have to use nothing but the best! Are there any links to any sites or anything that have people giving tutorials on specifically how to edit things like portraits or family pictures?

I have many more questions but this will do for now I think! haha...
I tried to upload pics for C&C in this thread but was unable to do so for whatever reason.. each picture loaded and then had an exclamation mark beside it saying "undefined."

Thank you in advance for all of your help and sorry for the poor grammar.. I don't have much time right now!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sierramister (Aug 14, 2011)

Be sure to iron your backdrop, and if it isn't black, put it in front of a black curtain so it doesn't appear transparent.  And if you shoot black on black, try backlighting and make your subject brighter than your backdrop to give your photo some contrast.  Finally, you'll want to have as much distance between your subject and the backdrop as physically possible (taking into account lighting, space, etc) to give your photos some depth.  However, you cannot move your subjects so close to the lens so as to be shooting less than 50mm (cropped sensor), else your subjects will appear distorted (large heads, small bodies, etc).  

Step 6: Don't charge anyone until you post some photos on here.  Step 7: Repeat step 6 until people stop telling you your shots are overexposed/underexposed, out of focus, poorly composed, etc.


----------



## krkmitch (Aug 14, 2011)

Alright, well thank you so much, your advice is just what I'm looking for!

On a side note, I have read through some of the forums on here and came across the website "You Are not a Photographer" and I must say wow.... kind of embarrassing, lol... I kind of feel like I may be viewed as one of the people they talk about, haha.. but then I think, well, everyone must start somewhere!

Can you tell me specifically how to upload pictures to this thread? I would love some C&C : )


----------



## sierramister (Aug 14, 2011)

Upload to flickr, then try to add an image, and use the URL of the actual image (jpg file).


----------



## krkmitch (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmm, okay, I will try that : ) Thanks again.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2011)

Why can't anyone seem to figure out how to post a photo?

Is the eBay light a constant light or a strobe light (flash)? If constant, how many watts, what kind of bulb, at what color temperature?

If its a strobe light, how many watt/seconds (not the same as just watts).

What is the diameter of the umbrella? 32"? 45"? 60"? (Actualy, you'll need all 3 sizes, plus some other light modifiers)

What direction does the living room window face? N, E, S, or W?

You will have problems by using mixed lighting. Mixed lighting means light sorces that have differing light color temperatures. The window light will change color temperture somewaht throughout the day and through out the year.


----------



## krkmitch (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay, I tried to add pics and hopefully it worked, lol.... please let me know! 
KmH, I have no idea why it's so difficult, lol... I am beginning to think you need to have a certain amount of posts in the threads to be able to do so? I still don't even know so I guess until I figure it out, I'll just have to post links to the pics and hope people go to the picture!
I'm going to go look at all of that info right now and post what I find out! Thanks for your help : )


----------



## krkmitch (Aug 14, 2011)

KmH said:


> Why can't anyone seem to figure out how to post a photo?
> 
> Is the eBay light a constant light or a strobe light (flash)? If constant, how many watts, what kind of bulb, at what color temperature?
> 
> ...






1 x 10FT WIDE STAND SET
 1 x CARRY BAG
2 x Studio 79" Light Stand
2 x Stduio White Diffuser Umbrellla
2 x Studio Single Light Holder
2 x Studio 5500K 35W Day Light Bulb
10 x 10 ft Black Muslin Backdrop
10 x 10 ft White Muslin Backdrop
10 x 10 ft Black Muslin Protector
10 x 10 ft White Muslin Protector
3 Clamps


I am not sure which way the window is facing but I can tell you I get excellent light through it!


----------



## MissCream (Aug 14, 2011)

There is a sticky thread on how to post pictures  You don't need a certain amount of posts.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2011)

2 35watt bulbs; I'm assuming they're CFLs?  Unfortunately, that's really not going to light much of anything.  If it's not too late, I would cancel that order and contact Henry's.  You can get a decent two 250 w/s monolight setup by Opus for <$1000.


----------



## sierramister (Aug 14, 2011)

Probably wasting your time with the lighting kit.  I have four 26W lightbulbs in my living room and they don't provide enough light to shoot anything.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2011)

Unfortunately that eBay kit is essentially a collection of cheap, won't do the job, gear.

The light stands are a foot and a half to short. They don't even say what size the umbrellas are. Consider why they are selling kits like those on eBay in the first place and at those prices.

As mentioned 35 W is not nearly enough light, regardless the bulb type. 500W of continuous light is not enought light. 500W means 500W in one second. That works ok if your human subject can stay perfectly still for that long, which isn't going to happen. So you have to use a shutter speed of, say 1/100, which means 500W divided by 100 = 5 w/s of light you actually have to use to make a photo at 1/100 of a second shutter speed.

Here are some other considerations:

Continuous lights, even the flourescent kind, get hot, and make your subjects hot. They will also burn someone if they are touched while they are hot. If a light stand gets knocked over and the flourescent bulb breaks, mercury vapor (a health hazard) will be right there in your living room for all to breath.
Strobe lights (flash) allow using shutter speed to separately control the ambient light exposure from the strobed light exposure. You can't do that with continuous lights.
Next lets consider some legal issues. 

If you are charging for your photographic services, most cites and towns require registering/licensing of the business. Here in Iowa where I live, a business cannot be run out of a home, period.

Then there are the insurance issues. Most homeowner's insurance will likely not cover you if a paying client is injured in your home, it's also unlikely your home owners insurance will cover your photographic gear used for business.

The images you posted look like you used no supplimental lighting at all. The guy's face is darker than hers, and in a couple they both have dark eye sockets (raccoon eyes) and look like they haven't had any sleep in days. 'Natural' light doesn't mean no supplimental lighting of any kind. You still have to understand and use photographic lighting technique like reflected fill light, diffusion, light subtraction, and find and use suitable open shaded backgrounds.

Good luck with your new business venture. :thumbup:


----------

